# 12/9 Storm Speculation Thread



## Greg (Dec 5, 2008)

By request...


----------



## WJenness (Dec 5, 2008)

Big Snowfall, Big Snowfall, No whammy...







-w


----------



## drjeff (Dec 5, 2008)

Compared to this weekend's snow event it will be big.  That's all I'm sayin'


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm out for Wed. night so I would love a CT dump on the 9th.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm going to keep my eyes on this one..hoping for something significant.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2008)

Not gonna happen


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 5, 2008)

NNE will be very happy, I-95 NYC-BSTN-Coast will be NCP....but its a week out and a shift more east will white for all....this will be a fun one to watch....


----------



## drjeff (Dec 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm out for Wed. night so I would love a CT dump on the 9th.



Each some mexican on the 8th and you wish may very well come true!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 5, 2008)

They can make snow so we'll take that storm


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Each some mexican on the 8th and you wish may very well come true!



good idea.  its been awhile since we had mexican.


----------



## JD (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm off wednesday thursday.  Would be sweet.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 5, 2008)

JD said:


> I'm off wednesday thursday.  Would be sweet.



Off Thursday through Monday.  Come on snow!!!


----------



## hardline (Dec 5, 2008)

off mon to wednessday. would be cool.


----------



## roark (Dec 5, 2008)

JD said:


> I'm off wednesday thursday. Would be sweet.


 


awf170 said:


> Off Thursday through Monday. Come on snow!!!


 


hardline said:


> off mon to wednessday. would be cool.


 
Not off, so that should increase the odds for ya'll. 

However I won't be away from New England, whch would turn this into a lock. Sorry about that.


----------



## JD (Dec 7, 2008)

Now NOAA says 51 and raining Wednesday....might get another day in the boat in ion 2008....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 7, 2008)

JD said:


> Now NOAA says 51 and raining Wednesday....might get another day in the boat in ion 2008....



Looking like we're getting a January thaw early..wow it's gonna get muddy..there could be a potent nor-easter next weekend according to The Weather Channel.I think starting a new storm speculation thread would jinx it..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2008)

*At*

Just watched the weather out of Boston on the 11PM news, they're calling for a high of 64 on Wednesday  WTF???  Atleast here in Southern VT, currently they're just calling for mid 40's.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

Calling for a high of 54 here on Wednesday. Man those bumps at Sundown would have been sweet, but they're closed midweek.


----------



## tcharron (Dec 8, 2008)

I dunno, starting to h8 some of the boilerplate thats forming in some places on the mountains because of the changing temps.


----------



## KingM (Dec 8, 2008)

I was gritting my teeth as I saw -3F now and rain tomorrow night into Wednesday, but I have to remind myself that it's still early December. This is pretty good weather for this time of year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 8, 2008)

I am trying to figure out what happened...this week was looking so good...cold and snowy and now 45 and rain?!    What is going on?  I know we are "building base," but really, this is getting old...can we just get cold and/or snow?


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 8, 2008)

I want to get in some night skiing tonight before the snow goes to @hit and because Mohawk and Sundown are closed it looks like I will be spending some money in Massachusetts.

I still have free tickets to Waterville Sally and Smugglers so I am waiting to see what this weeks weather does to the snow conditions before comitting to drive a few hundred miles.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 8, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I am trying to figure out what happened...this week was looking so good...cold and snowy and now 45 and rain?!  What is going on? I know we are "building base," but really, this is getting old...can we just get cold and/or snow?


 
Just wait until the weather pattern does a real 180 next week and the west turns stormy and cold. Maybe we will have spring skiing for Christmas.:evil::uzi:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 8, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I am trying to figure out what happened...this week was looking so good...cold and snowy and now 45 and rain?!    What is going on?  I know we are "building base," but really, this is getting old...can we just get cold and/or snow?



Isn't today a powder day in VT...;-) I'm looking forward to some spring conditions..better than icy death..


----------



## severine (Dec 8, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I am trying to figure out what happened...this week was looking so good...cold and snowy and now 45 and rain?!    What is going on?  I know we are "building base," but really, this is getting old...can we just get cold and/or snow?


+1

Nothing like going from 19 degrees today to 54 on Wed. :angry:


----------



## JD (Dec 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Isn't today a powder day in VT...;-) I'm .



yes.  and tomorrow too!
I'm finding it interesting that the trend now and for the last day is heading back to a wintery event.  I have observed that trends in forcast as a storm approaches are indicators of in which direction the weather men are gonna be wrong, because they always are....
forcast for J now....not looking so bad...
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...3632812&site=btv&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en
I bet there will be some good skiing over the next 2 days and I woldn't be suprised if by the time the schnee hits the fan, the weather men blew this one and J gets hammered...maybe Stowe..
my $.02
and here she comes.....rain snow line creeping south???
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true&location=default


----------



## JD (Dec 9, 2008)

My optimism seems to be overruled with this sucker.  But here's the real question.  With then next 2 days off, how far north do I need to drive to get to the "we got all snow" line???  Is Sutton gonna be far enough?


----------



## tcharron (Dec 9, 2008)

Not sure, but I'm hoping for a sudden massive drop in temp in the next few hours.  :-D


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2008)

JD said:


> My optimism seems to be overruled with this sucker.  But here's the real question.  With then next 2 days off, how far north do I need to drive to get to the "we got all snow" line???  Is Sutton gonna be far enough?



Me thinks you need to go more North than that.  Sutton is going to be damn close to the snow/rain line IMHO.  Canada Enviro is forecasting for a mix to about 40 km south of Quebec City for the next 24 hrs, snow on Thurs.  Just go to Michigan 
I'm going into my cave.

This weather for Fri/Sat is looking _Very Interesting_....  
Rounding up the virgins now.....

Sutton:  
*Forecast*

Issued: 3.45 PM EST Tuesday 9 December 2008
Tonight:Snow mixed with ice pellets changing to rain near midnight. Snow and ice pellet amount 5 to 10 cm. Wind becoming southwest 20 km/h near midnight. Temperature rising to 8 by morning. Wednesday:Rain changing to light snow early in the afternoon. Wind southwest 30 km/h becoming light in the afternoon. Temperature falling to minus 4 in the afternoon. Wednesday night:Overcast. Low minus 11. Thursday:Cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries. High minus 5. Fridayeriods of snow. Low minus 8. High minus 2.QUEBEC CITY
Issued: 3.45 PM EST Tuesday 9 December 2008
Snowfall warning in effect.

Tonight:Snow. Amount 10 to 15 cm. Temperature rising to minus 3 by morning. Wednesday:Snow. Amount 10 to 15 cm. Wind becoming west 20 km/h gusting to 40 in the morning. Temperature falling to minus 5 in the afternoon. Wednesday night:Cloudy. Low minus 12. Thursday:A mix of sun and cloud with 30 percent chance of flurries. High minus 8. Fridayeriods of snow. Low minus 8. High minus 7.


----------



## Mikec13 (Dec 9, 2008)

*this just in*

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN NEW YORK...CENTRAL
VERMONT...NORTHEAST VERMONT...NORTHWEST VERMONT AND SOUTHERN
VERMONT.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT.

LIGHT MIXED PRECIPITATION WILL LINGER THROUGH EARLY TONIGHT
ACROSS THE NORTHEAST KINGDOM AND PORTIONS OF THE SAINT LAWRENCE
VALLEY...WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR A MINOR SNOW AND ICE ACCUMULATION.
THE MIXED PRECIPITATION WILL CHANGE TO ALL RAIN WITH AREAS OF FOG
BY MIDNIGHT TONIGHT...AS TEMPERATURES WARM INTO THE 30S ACROSS
NORTHERN AND CENTRAL VERMONT. GIVEN VERY COLD GROUND
TEMPERATURES...POCKETS OF ICE WILL EXIST ON UNTREATED ROAD
SURFACES THIS EVENING ACROSS CENTRAL AND NORTHERN VERMONT AND IN
THE SAINT LAWRENCE VALLEY...PRODUCING HAZARDOUS DRIVING
CONDITIONS.


.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...WEDNESDAY THROUGH MONDAY.

A COLD FRONT WILL MOVE ACROSS THE AREA ON WEDNESDAY. RAIN WILL
CHANGE TO SNOW BEFORE TAPERING TO SNOW SHOWERS. TEMPERATURES WILL
FALL BELOW FREEZING DURING THE DAY. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ARE NOT
EXPECTED TO BE SIGNIFICANT...ONLY AN INCH OR TWO IN MOST
AREAS...BUT THE COMBINATION OF SNOW AND FALLING TEMPERATURES MAY
CREATE HAZARDOUS DRIVING CONDITIONS DURING THE AFTERNOON AND
EVENING HOURS.

A DEVELOPING AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WILL MOVE ALONG THE EASTERN
SEABOARD THURSDAY INTO FRIDAY. THIS SYSTEM WILL HAVE THE POTENTIAL
TO PRODUCE SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF PRECIPITATION ACROSS THE NORTH
COUNTRY. THE GREATEST THREAT FOR SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW
AND/OR ICE WILL BE IN VERMONT. HOWEVER...THE EXACT TRACK OF THIS
SYSTEM...ALONG WITH THE TYPE AND PLACEMENT OF THE HEAVIEST
PRECIPITATION...IS STILL UNCERTAIN AT THIS TIME.

LISTEN TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR LOCAL

The Wednesday thru Monday portion looks encouraging


----------



## JD (Dec 9, 2008)

So what has fallen will base out, then we get dumped on.  OK.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2008)

yes, things are starting to look interesting for the weekend......


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 9, 2008)

Look like Quebec is going to get a nice dump again!  They've gotta be pretty psyched with their early season natural snow!


----------

